# Stairs to lead off my Patio Door ???



## Butterfly64 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,
After having homeowners insurance on my house for 11 years without any stairs leading from my patio door to the back yard my Insurance Company now states that I have to have these stairs or my policy will cancel  

I really don't have the money to pay someone an arm and a leg to build this for me so I found this site and thought I would ask for help.

I only need 2-3 stairs off my patio door. Can anyone tell me how to do this and how much it may cost me?


Thank You


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You also need a three foot wide landing to meet code----I'll find you a link to a similar project.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Here you go--read this and come back with pictures---New Porch/landing With Balusters & Rails. - Project Showcase - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I probably spent $75 to put stairs on the back of our house. Before it was just a rectangular piece of concrete, with no landing. Went and got the risers and the treads at the local Menards, and got 2x2 paver blocks, and also some river rock to place under the stairs for drainage. Again Butterfly64, it is not that hard, nor expensive. If can not afford it, how are you paying for your house & homeowners insurance?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

75 dollars at the end of a month on disability after paying bills and eating is a lot at my house


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

tpolk said:


> 75 dollars at the end of a month on disability after paying bills and eating is a lot at my house


Insurance companies do not care how many bills you have, when it is their concern to try and lower the liability risks of the policy holder. There are churches that will do this work for people, and donate the time & materials by having their men's ministry do it. Our church does this kind of stuff all of the time. Only thing that the person in receipt of the good deed needs to do, is either commit some time back to the church by volunteering either at the church, local shelter they sponsor, or at a food bank, or donate some money back in return if you are able to do so, so they can still help on performing these good deeds.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I probably spent $75 to put stairs on the back of our house. Before it was just a rectangular piece of concrete, with no landing. Went and got the risers and the treads at the local Menards, and got 2x2 paver blocks, and also some river rock to place under the stairs for drainage. Again Butterfly64, it is not that hard, nor expensive. If can not afford it, how are you paying for your house & homeowners insurance?


Greg could you post a photo of your finished steps?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't you just block off the patio door? Lots of new houses have them blocked because a deck was an option the purchaser didn't choose.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hammerlane said:


> Greg could you post a photo of your finished steps?


All that I did, was go to our local Menards, and get pre-cut pressure treated two step stringers since that was all we needed out our back door, was two steps to get down to ground level, pressure treated steps, and used the old concrete step as the footer, which has river rock over the top to bring to grade. If I recall, we used about six bags of rock to fill the hole, so that water would not pool below, and drain.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> You also need a three foot wide landing to meet code----I'll find you a link to a similar project.


Only if it is over 2 steps.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Insurance company has concluded they have made their money from you and want to get rid of you before the law of averages catch up. Nationwide tried that with me.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had my insurance company make me build temporary steps from a back door to my house to keep my insurance, even though I was taking the door out.

It shouldn't cost that much to do so...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> All that I did, was go to our local Menards, and get pre-cut pressure treated two step stringers since that was all we needed out our back door, was two steps to get down to ground level, pressure treated steps, and used the old concrete step as the footer, which has river rock over the top to bring to grade. If I recall, we used about six bags of rock to fill the hole, so that water would not pool below, and drain.


OK thats what I wanted to see. What you used as a footer. But that explains it.


----------

